# Jimmy Tackett Memorial Sporting Clay Shoot - Alvarado #314



## News Feeder (Jun 9, 2010)

Jimmy Tackett Memorial Sporting Clay Shoot

Benefiting the Scottish Rite Hospital for Children

Hosted by Alvarado Masonic Lodge #314

Alpine Shooting Range, Fort Worth

June 12, 8 am registration. Shoot starts at 9 am.

Bar-B-Que provided after the shoot.

      Date: 
                                    Saturday, 12 June 2010 - 8:00 am - 12:00 pm        


read more



More...


----------

